# *WARNING* Enclosed are details of a life changing opportunity



## coffee_q (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi all,

I am looking for someone that is ready to embark on a coffee adventure with me in the deserts of Arabia....more specifically Qatar. Ideally my comrade will be someone with experience in the coffee industry and preferably roasting coffee too. You need to have a real passion for coffee, skills in business management and the highest standards of care, quality and customer service. If this sounds interesting then please get in touch so I can tell you more!

Thanks!


----------

